# ACS Result



## bdhage (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello

We applied for ACS under Programmer Analyst on Apr-7-11 and now the status is "With Assessor"..I wonder if anybody is in same situation. 
Is it the new points system that is taking more than 12 weeks or what?
Is anyone in same boat as me?

Thanks!!


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

*with assessor*

with assessor means a decision will be made regarding your application in less than a week. Add postage delay to that to get your assessment letter.


----------



## telynn (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi,

My application status changed to 'wish assessor' since 30 June 2011 but still no response or update. 

I sent an email to them and got the out of office notice from 22 July until 10 Aug 2011.

i read in forum 'with assessor' status mean will finish soon. 

why my case taking so long????


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re*



shanders said:


> with assessor means a decision will be made regarding your application in less than a week. Add postage delay to that to get your assessment letter.


Thats strange........have you tried giving them a call.....if your assessor is gone on a leave or something, may be they will assign your case to someone else to finish the thing....as your almost near the finishing line.....


----------



## bdhage (Jul 25, 2011)

shanders said:


> with assessor means a decision will be made regarding your application in less than a week. Add postage delay to that to get your assessment letter. [/QUOTE
> 
> the status "With Assessor" is there for from past 3 weeks.How much postage delay are you talking about?


----------



## telynn (Jun 28, 2011)

I found same status for others in others post. Actually the process isn't finish yet. 

we have no choice. we have to wait until it change. 

I contacted them. they just reply to wait. 
they will do within the 12 weeks time frame. 

Actually this sort of things take long time. 

I can't wait ....,,,,,,


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

telynn said:


> I found same status for others in others post. Actually the process isn't finish yet.
> 
> we have no choice. we have to wait until it change.
> 
> ...


Hi....i was in with assessor state for three days.....when i gave them a call.....then in a day.....my case was finalised and was given the registered post number......but not every case might be same.........


----------



## bdhage (Jul 25, 2011)

*ACS Result Positive or Negative*

Hello there

ACS has indicated that my skill assessment will be finallised in early September(I filed in Apr-2011). I have yet to give my IELTS as my score is not 7+ . I was thinking of giving it after ACS results comes positive but my my friends are insisting to keep the IELTS result ready.
Then the only thing that comes to my mind is- does ACS give negative skill assesment ? Please comment.


----------



## telynn (Jun 28, 2011)

bdhage said:


> Hello there
> 
> ACS has indicated that my skill assessment will be finallised in early September(I filed in Apr-2011). I have yet to give my IELTS as my score is not 7+ . I was thinking of giving it after ACS results comes positive but my my friends are insisting to keep the IELTS result ready.
> Then the only thing that comes to my mind is- does ACS give negative skill assesment ? Please comment.


Did you see it on status site? or how you know?

Result can be positive or negative. It is depend on our education and experience meet their guideline or not.

I think If you have enough ICT degree and work experiences you should do in parallel.


----------



## telynn (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi There,

Anybody out there received 'case finalised' status these days who have Date of received '*xx May 2011*'?

Please share me. I would like to guess whether my case can finish on next 1-2 weeks or not.


----------



## Bhavik812 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hello all,

A kind request to the expert to help me undetstand procedure in ACS.
I have completed my Computer Network System Engineering in the year 2003. 

1) I joined a company and was working as a Customer Service Executive the job responsiblities were Developing & Monitoring network related queries raised by customers, Support & Troubleshoot network related issues whenever required in one firm from Apr 2003 to Oct 2004 (unfortunately the company got shutdown)
2) I joined another company called Intelenet V1.0 in Nov 2004 as Customer Service Exec. Here we use to service tech related (computer & network related) calls from the US and give them a proper solution over the phone. This process went through a rampdown phase and shutdown in Dec 2008 we were transferred to another process internally

Post this i changed my profile into MIS the later Finance in the same company

Now i request you to help me with below mentioned queries. Apologies for such long story
Questions
1) How many years of experience will be considered by ACS for my skills since the start of my job ?
2) I have my offer letter for both the companies with me however with this what details do i provide to them for the experience to be counted since 1st company got shutdown and another process in the same company where i am working got rampdown/shutdown and we were internally transferred to different process ?

Please help me in submitting the docs

Thank a ton in advance
Bhavik


----------



## Anjusharma7 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi there have u applied in priority? And how much time have you waited in with assesor stage??


----------



## nani0517 (Feb 19, 2018)

hi there , how long is it taking for assessment these days ?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

nani0517 said:


> hi there , how long is it taking for assessment these days ?


Seeing the current trend is approx. 7 weeks for ACS Assessment.


----------

